# Volle Benutzerrechte unter Win7



## Atomix (23. November 2009)

kurze Frage unter WIn7 kann ich keine Dateien verändern und oder speichern welche auf der Systempartition sind, ich hab unter Benutzerkontosteuerung Adminrechte eingestellt und auch diesen Regler runter gezogen aber ich kann trotz allem keine Files ändern

kann mir wer spontan helfen?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. November 2009)

Guten Abend,

schau mal bitte beim unten stehenden Link vorbei. Du musst einem bestimmten Nutzer bei Windows 7 die Rechte entziehen, damit du auch auf der Systempartition vollen Zugriff hast.

Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-vollstaendigen-rechte-ueber-windows-7-a.html

Etwas weiter unten steht vielleicht dein Weg zum Glück 

Grüße,
Wannseesprinter


----------

